# David Wilcox tuning



## Red Foreman

Anyone know what he uses on hynotizen boogie?


----------



## suttree

it's open G. i'm pretty sure he tunes down a half step live, i can't remember whether it was capo'd on the album? might be, but it's definitely in open G tuning. the intro is also definitely one of the greasiest, nastiest piece of guitar work ever played by a human being.


----------



## Red Foreman

Thanks suttree and I agree with you on the intro.


----------



## zontar

Now it's stuck in my head. But I guess that suits the song as well.


----------



## Evilmusician

He uses alot alternate tunings ,Drop D, open d ,g ,Nashville ,etc great guitarist and hell of a performer!:rockon:


----------



## jv100k

My band does it really fun tune to play.It's in open G and here's Mr.Wilcoxs showing ya how it's done-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbTS7jS4UHw&feature=related


----------



## dnoseworth

Now there is a bit of slide 101. Love it.


----------



## KneeDeep89

very sweet slide technique goin on there!


----------

